# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Budgerigars Λίγα Tips plz.

## Asmodeus

Καλησπερα παιδια! Θελω να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα. Εφτιαξια μια φωλια μονος μου για budgerigars αλλα η τρυπα εισοδου μου βγηκε λιγο μεγαλυτερη περιπου 5,5-6εκ διαμετρος. Λετε να μην κανει? Επισης σιμερα εβαλα λιγη αποξηραμενη ριγανη να φανε εκανα καλα? Ακομα το θυληκο μου ειναι λιγο μικροκαμωμενο (περιπου 15εκ-15.5εκ μηκος και λιγο λεπτουλι 2 ετων περιπου) και σα χαρακτηρας λιγο υποτωνικο , λετε να εχω καποιο προβλημα στην αναπαραγωγη? (ειναι υγειεστατο παρ'ολα αυτα) . Τα χρωματα ειναι οινοπνευματι το θυληκο και πρασσινο το αρσενικο (φωνακλας και πολυ δραστηριος). Αρχισα διατροφη απο προχθες με αυγο , μηλο , καρροτο.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας


Τελικα εβαλα σημερα την φωλια που εφτιαξα γιατι τα ειδα να εχουν "επαφες". Γινεται να εχουν αναπαραγωγικες επαφες χωρις φωλια και να μην βγαζουν αυγα?

----------


## serafeim

Γεια σου φιλε μου..
Πάρε εδώ να δεις τα πάντα για σχετικά με την αναπαραγωγή budgie...όσον αφορά την φωλια νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά μικρή...αν και άπειρος σε αυτά έχω διαβάσει παρα πολλά πράγματα...
για την φωλια θα σου πρότεινα μια ποιο μεγάλη με διάστασης περίπου 25*15*15cm αλλα θα μπορούσες να αγοράσεις μια έτοιμη από pet shop

----------


## Asmodeus

Ευχαριστω φιλε για τον χρονο σου. 
Το εχω διαβασει το αρθρο. Στη φωλια εννωω την διαμετρο της τρυπας εισοδου, δηλαδη ειναι  5,5εκ-6εκ αντι για 4εκ-5εκ που ειναι καταληλη για budgie. Κατα τα αλλα η φωλια εχει διαστασεις Υ.18εκ-Π.17εκ-Μ.24εκ που ειναι πολυ ευρυχωρη για Budgie. Μονο η τρυπα εισοδου μου τα χαλαει. Κατα τα αλλα η σχετικα μικροσωμη θηλυκια λες να εχει καποιο προβλημα λογω μεγεθους η οχι? Συγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Όπως λένε πολλά post εδώ όχι δεν θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η τρυπα αν και καλο θα ήταν να είναι στο μέγεθος της... αλλα επειδή είναι τόσο μεγάλη θα πρέπει να είναι μακριά από το "βαθουλοματακι" για τα αβγά και ψηλά όχι χαμηλά ώστε να μην την φτάνουν οι νεοσσοί

----------


## Asmodeus

Ναι ειναι στην ακριβως αντιθετη μερια το βαθουλωμα (περιπου 14εκ αποσταση) και ειναι σε υψος περιπου 7εκ απο το πατωμα της φωλιας.

----------


## serafeim

τότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα....

Καλή συνέχει ame την προσπάθεια σου και καλους απογόνους!!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ! Το θυληκο που ειναι λιγο μικροκαμωμενο λες να εχει κανενα προβλημα η δυσκολια?

----------


## serafeim

Όχι δεν νομίζω.. επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει ρολο και το μέγεθος... πάντως σιγουρέψου αν όλα όσα πρέπει για αναπαραγωγή είναι okay πρώτου βάλεις την φωλια... κυρίως τον χαλινό... γιατί την είχα πατήσει εγώ και ήταν πολύ νευρικά με την φωλια...

----------


## Asmodeus

Ο χαλινος ειναι ενταξει , στο αρσενικο εντονο μπλε και στο θυληκο το 70% του χαλινου ειναι σκουρο καφε. Απο την 1η μερα γυρω φερνουν την φωλια κ το θυληκο τσιμπαει την εισοδο της. Ο αρσενικος την εχει πρηξει , την κυνηγαει σα τρελος και τσιτσιριζει!

----------


## serafeim

Τότε φιλε μου βαλτά  στην ακρούλα και άσε να κάνουν την δουλειά τους... να μην πηγαίνεις συχνά και να το καθαρίζεις 1 φορα την εβδομάδα τα υπόλοιπα άστα σε αυτά ξέρουν τι κάνουν επίσης μην τα ενοχλείς... άμα είσαι αρχάριος θα σου πρότεινα να μην ανοίγεις ούτε για το άμα γέννησαν αυγά γιατί θα σου μείνει και θα κοιτάς συνεχεια και αυτό θα έχει μοιραία αποτελέσματα... από προσωπική εμπειρία μιλάω πάντα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Ειχα ξανακανει αναπαραγωγες οταν ημουν 14-15 χρονων αλλα εχουν περασει αρκετα χρονια απο τοτε και εχω ψιλοξεχασει. Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι θελοντας και μη τα ψιλοενοχλω γιατι αυτες τις μερες εχει κρυο και το βραδακι τα βαζω στο σπιτι να μην πουντιασουν.

----------


## mpikis

Φίλε μου δε παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο το μέγεθος του ανοίγματος..να τσεκάρεις τη διατροφική τους προετοιμασία...Είμαι της άποψης οτι άν θέλει το ζευγάρι ακόμα και σε ταΐστρα σου βγάζει μωρά... Τώρα σε κάποιους παπαγάλους υπάρχουν διάφορα tips και γιατροσόφια..Θα μπορούσα να σου πω (Παράδειγμα)...είχα δυτικά τη φωλιά και τίποτα..5 χρονιά..την έβαλα ανατολικά και χαμός...(ψεύτικο παράδειγμα).

----------


## mpikis

Εξω τα έχεις...??????

----------


## serafeim

Φιλε μάζεψε τα πουλια επείγοντος μέσα αλλιώς δεν θα έχει νεοσσούς..Επίσης μην τα μετακινείς και άστα σε ένα σημείο σταθερά... δεν παίζει ρολο αν υπάρχει anr8wpinh παρουσία αρκεί να μην πηγαίνουν κοντά και εννοείται να έχουν συνηθίσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία

----------


## Asmodeus

To πρωι τα βγαζω εξω και κατα τησ 6 το απογευμα τα βαζω μεσα. Γενικα εχουν ψιλοσυνηθησει σε ανθρωπινη παρουσια (Οταν πεινανε η κραταω κανα αυγουλακι μεσα στο κλουβακι ανεβαινουν στο χερι μου και τρωνε)

----------


## serafeim

Σταματα αυτήν την τακτική γιατί δεν θα γίνει τίποτα... απλά θα γεννήσουν και μετά θα σου πετάνε η θα τρώνε τα αυγά... εγώ ότι σου λέω στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία... άστα μέσα ήρεμα και άσε την φύση να κάνει την δουλειά της.. εσύ μονο για λίγο φρούτο τροφή νερό και να τα αλλάζεις.. και αυτά να προσπαθείς σταδιακά...
Από εκεί και πέρα κανε υπομονή...σε καμια βδομάδα με 2 θα σου γεννήσουν αν και θα σου πρότεινα να τα καθυστερήσεις μέχρι της 20-25 φεβρουαρίου γιατί τότε τελειώνει η "πτεροροια"....κάνουν ανά μια μέρα αβγά και σε 18 μέρες θα δεις το πρώτο πουλάκι σου.. 



Απλά Υπομονή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά στα είπε ο Σεραφείμ.Δεν μετακινούμε το κλουβί για κανένα λόγο.

----------


## Picard

> Σταματα αυτήν την τακτική γιατί δεν θα γίνει τίποτα... απλά θα γεννήσουν και μετά θα σου πετάνε η θα τρώνε τα αυγά... εγώ ότι σου λέω στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία... άστα μέσα ήρεμα και άσε την φύση να κάνει την δουλειά της.. εσύ μονο για λίγο φρούτο τροφή νερό και να τα αλλάζεις.. και αυτά να προσπαθείς σταδιακά...
> Από εκεί και πέρα κανε υπομονή...σε καμια βδομάδα με 2 θα σου γεννήσουν αν και θα σου πρότεινα να τα καθυστερήσεις μέχρι της 20-25 φεβρουαρίου γιατί τότε τελειώνει η "πτεροροια"....κάνουν ανά μια μέρα αβγά και σε 18 μέρες θα δεις το πρώτο πουλάκι σου.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Απλά Υπομονή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Παρ'ολα αυτα Υπαρχουν παραδειγματα εκτροφεων που εχουν βγαλει πουλια με χιονια.....

----------


## Asmodeus

Εχω τα 2 πρωτα αυγουλακια!!!! Τα κοιταω 1 φορα την ημερα που τους αλλαζω τροφες. Εκανα ομως μια ηλιθιοτητα πανω στη στιγμη , ειχε κυλησει το 1ο αυγο απο την κοιλοτητα και ο βλακας το εποιασα και το εβαλα με το χερι γυμνο στην κοιλοτητα. Παει το αυγο (δεν το εσπασα φυσηκα) η εχει πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης? 

Μια ερωτηση , το κλοθβι απεχει απο το καλοριφερ περιπου 1 μετρο , μπορει να παιξει ρολο στην αναπαραγωγη αυτο?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εχω τα 2 πρωτα αυγουλακια!!!! Τα κοιταω 1 φορα την ημερα που τους αλλαζω τροφες. Εκανα ομως μια ηλιθιοτητα πανω στη στιγμη , ειχε κυλησει το 1ο αυγο απο την κοιλοτητα και ο βλακας το εποιασα και το εβαλα με το χερι γυμνο στην κοιλοτητα. Παει το αυγο (δεν το εσπασα φυσηκα) η εχει πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης? 
> 
> Μια ερωτηση , το κλοθβι απεχει απο το καλοριφερ περιπου 1 μετρο , μπορει να παιξει ρολο στην αναπαραγωγη αυτο?


*Δεν νομίζω να έπαθε κάτι το αυγό.Ναι το καλοριφέρ τόσο κοντά είναι ένα θέμα γιατί δεν θα έχουν υγρασία τα αυγά και ίσως να  δυσκολευτούν οι νεοσσοί να σπάσουν το ξερό κέλυφος.*

----------


## Asmodeus

Σαν αντιμετρο μπορω να αρχισω να ψεκαζω με νερακι τη φωλια 3-4 ημερες πριν την εκκολαψη του 1ου αυγου 2-3 φορες την ημερα ετσι ωστε να εχει λιγη υγρασια?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Σαν αντιμετρο μπορω να αρχισω να ψεκαζω με νερακι τη φωλια 3-4 ημερες πριν την εκκολαψη του 1ου αυγου 2-3 φορες την ημερα ετσι ωστε να εχει λιγη υγρασια?


*Ναι μπορείς αν δεν τα ενοχλεί η να βάλεις ένα βρεγμένο πανάκι καλά στημένο επάνω.Καλύτερα όμως να έκλεινες το σώμα δυο ημέρες πριν βγουν.Το κρύο έφυγε και όπου νάνε η θερμοκρασία θα ανέβει Άνοιξη...*

----------


## Asmodeus

Εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα. Η θυληκια βγαζει καποια αυγα απο το βαθουλωμα με αποτελεσμα καποια αυγα να κυλανε . Δηλαδη τα κλωσσαει ολα αλλα τα 2 απο τα 4 τα εχει βγαλει εκτως βαθουλωματος στην γωνια . Φοβαμαι οτι ετσι υπαρχει κυνδινος να σπασουν (προς το παρον δεν παρατηρησα καποιο σπασμενο). Ειναι η 1η της γεννα κ μαλλον δεν ξερει  :sad: 

Ακομα θελω να ρωτησω κατι. Ειναι φυσιολογικο εχωντας ηδη 4 αυγα να συνεχιζουν να εχουν "επαφες" καθημερινως?

----------


## Asmodeus

Σημερα ειχαμε το 5ο αυγουλακι . Αντε να δουμε θα βγει κανενα πουλακι ?  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

γιατι δεν κανεις μια οωσκοπηση να δεις αν τα 2-3 πρωτα εχουν μεσα πουλακια?

----------


## Asmodeus

Δεν εχω καταληλο φακουδακι και ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχω ξανακανει και λεω να μην τα πειραξω οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει  :Happy:

----------


## tsouk

Όχι φίλε μου δεν έπαθε τίποτα αν δεν έσπασε η ραγίσε μια χαρά θα πάνε λίγο την υγρασία πρόσεχε στις τελευτες μέρες που θα προσπαθούν να βγουν τα πουλακι

----------


## Asmodeus

Σταματησαμε στα 6 αυγουλακια . Τωρα περιμενω  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

υπομονή φίλε μου και όλα καλά θα πάνε

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!

Αντε να γεννιουνται μικρα, γιατι δεν με βλεπω να αντεχω στον πειρασμο  :Party0011:  :Party0011:

----------


## Asmodeus

Οπου να ναι θα παρω και κανα ζευγαρι Εγγλεζικα budgie  :Big Grin:  Μπορω να βαλω στο ιδιο κλουβι εγγλεζικα και κοινα παπαγαλακια ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν ειναι ανετο για τον αριθμο το κλουβι λογικα δεν εχεις προβλημα(αναλογα και τους χαρακτηρες των πουλιων)...
απλα καλο θα ηταν οταν θες να τα βαλεις για ζευγαρωμα να χωριζεις τα ζευγαρια!

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλα αυτο σιγουρα . Απλως ειχα μια αμφιβολια μην τραμπουκιζουν τα εγγλεζικα (ωντας μεγαλοσωμα) τα κοινα.

----------


## vagelis76

> Οπου να ναι θα παρω και κανα ζευγαρι Εγγλεζικα budgie  Μπορω να βαλω στο ιδιο κλουβι εγγλεζικα και κοινα παπαγαλακια ετσι δεν ειναι?


Αν είναι αυτά που είναι σε γέννα τώρα θα σου πρότεινα να το αποφύγεις,θα δημιουργηθεί αναστάτωση στο ζευγάρι που έχει φωλιά και μπορεί δυσάρεστα γεγονότα....
Σε κάποια ουδέτερη περίοδο και όπως είπε και ο Άγγελος ,το κλουβί το επιτρέπει μπορείς να κάνεις μια δοκιμή....

----------


## Asmodeus

Οχι δεν τα εξηγησα καλα. Εννωω οτι αυτο το ζευγαρι που εχω τωρα θα το κρατησω μονο του στο κλουβι. Το ζευγαρι των Εγγλεζικων μονα τους. Αλλα οταν με το καλο βγαλω πουλακια οι απογονοι των κοινων και των Εγγλεζικων να ειναι στην ιδια κλουβα.

----------


## Asmodeus

Προσπαθησα και εκανα ωοσκοπηση σε 2 αυγα. Αυτο που ειδα ηταν , κατασπρο σε ενα κομματι κατω  κατω στο αυγο και το υπολοιπο 70% του αυγου γκρι χρωμα ψιλο σκουρο και στα 2 αυγα. Να σημειωσω πως δεν ειχα καταληλο φακο . Παντως απο αυτο που ειδα συμπερανα οτι ειναι ενσπορα τα αυγα , τωρα αν ειναι ζωντανα τα πουλακια μεσα θα δειξει. Τι λετε?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Οχι δεν τα εξηγησα καλα. Εννωω οτι αυτο το ζευγαρι που εχω τωρα θα το κρατησω μονο του στο κλουβι. Το ζευγαρι των Εγγλεζικων μονα τους. Αλλα οταν με το καλο βγαλω πουλακια οι απογονοι των κοινων και των Εγγλεζικων να ειναι στην ιδια κλουβα.


*Δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα αφού θα συνηθίσουνε από μικρά να είναι μαζί.Τώρα αν δεις ότι δεν πάει κάτι καλά απλά τα χωρίζεις.
Φλεβίτσες σαν νεύρα είχαν τα αυγά;
*

----------


## Asmodeus

δεν το προσεξα αυτο απλως ειδα οτι ειχε σκουρα περιοχη. υπομονη καμια βδομαδα ακομα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> δεν το προσεξα αυτο απλως ειδα οτι ειχε σκουρα περιοχη. υπομονη καμια βδομαδα ακομα


*Σωστά μην τα ενοχλείς τώρα κοντινή γιορτή.* :Party0035:

----------


## Asmodeus

εσκασε το 2ο αυγο και εχουμε μωρακι!!! δυστυχως το 1ο δεν καταφερε να βγει μαλλον λογω υγρασιας αλλα το 2ο βγηκε σημερα ξημερωματα. απο την 1η στιγμη ο αρσενικος καθεται πανω απο το μωρο ενω συχνα πυκνα βγαινει και περνει τροφη και ακουγεται το μικρο να φωναζει. η θυληκια κλωσσαει τα υπολοιπα 4 αυγουλακια. ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα :d

----------


## vagelis76

Και στα υπόλοιπα με το καλό και καλή ανατροφή!!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

άντε με το κάλο και τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## Asmodeus

Βγηκε και ο 2ος μπομπιρας  :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Βγηκε και ο 2ος μπομπιρας


 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 

Αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Κοιταξα σημερα τα μικρα και ειδα οτι ηταν καλοταισμενα  :Happy: 
Σημερα περιμενω να βγει και το 3ο

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μια χαρουλα κυλάνε όλα Παναγιώτη  :Happy:  άντε και στο κλαρί να τα δούμε

----------


## Asmodeus

Δυστυχως ο 3ος μπομπιρας δεν εχει βγει ακομη και μαλλον δεν θα βγει καθολου. Παμε για τον επομενο! Τα 2 πρωτα τα ειδα το πρωι και ηταν καλα.

----------


## Asmodeus

Λοιπον. Ητανε να εκολαφθει το 5ο αυγο σημερα αλλα μαλλον ουτε και αυτο θα βγει και οπως τα βλεπω τα πραγματα ουτε και το 6ο. Εχω μια ερωτηση , γινετε τα 3 πρωτα αυγα να ηταν γονιμα και τα επομενα 3 ασπορα? Μωλις περασουν οι ημερες εκκολαψης των αυγων της τα περνω και αφηνω τα 2 μικρα μεσα η αφηνω και τα αυγα για ψυχολογικους λογους? Να σημειωθει οτι ειναι η 1η τους αναπαραγωγη και ως τωρα και οι 2 γονεις ηταν αψογοι.

----------


## tsouk

φλέ  μην βγάλεις τα αβγά μέχρι να μεγαλώσουν λίγο τα μωρά για τι θα χρειάζονται για να ακουμπάνε το κεφαλάκι τους

----------


## vagelis76

Εξάντλησε όλα τα χρονικά περιθώρια σε περίπτωση που έχεις κάνει λάθος στο μέτρημα και μετά αφαίρεσε τα.

----------


## Asmodeus

Ενταξη παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας. Μετα αυτην την αναπαραγωγη προχωραω στο καπακι για 2η?

----------


## Asmodeus

Παιδια εχω την εντυπωση οτι παλι τα αυγα δεν βγηκαν λογω υγρασιας (αρχισαν να γριζαρουν λιγο) . Τους ειχα βετεξ βραγμενο πανω στη φωλια καθε μερα . Απο εδω και περα αν εχουν νεκρα πουλακια μεσα τα αυγα τα αφαιρω μηπως βλαψουν τα ζωντανα? Η τα αφηνω μεσα για να στηριζωντε τα μικρα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιατί κάθε μέρα βρε παιδί μου;

----------


## Asmodeus

Τελικα εβγαλα ολα τα υπολοιπα αυγουλακια απο τη φωλια και τα ανοιξα. Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι για καποιο λογο στα 3 τελευταια αυγα τα εμβρυα πεθαναν για καποιον λογο σε διαφορετικο σταδιο αναπτυξης ευτυχως τα 2 μικρα που εμειναν φαινοντε γερα κ υγειης και οι γονεις κανουν καλα την δουλεια τους.

----------


## MR G

μπραβο φυλε να τα χαιρεσαι , ολο για γεννεσ διαβαζω στο φορουμ , ολοι καρπεροι ε??????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τελικα εβγαλα ολα τα υπολοιπα αυγουλακια απο τη φωλια και τα ανοιξα. Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι για καποιο λογο στα 3 τελευταια αυγα τα εμβρυα πεθαναν για καποιον λογο σε διαφορετικο σταδιο αναπτυξης ευτυχως τα 2 μικρα που εμειναν φαινοντε γερα κ υγειης και οι γονεις κανουν καλα την δουλεια τους.


Και καλά έκανες.Άντε και στο κλαρί.Συνεχίζουν να ταΐζουν;

----------


## tweety

Μπραβο!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!Δεν πειραζει που ειναι δυο...η προσπαθεια μετραει.Και μενα περσι απο πεντε αυγα, μονο δυο μεγαλωσαν σι γονεις.Ηταν η πρωτη τους φορα,γι'αυτο.Να δουμε τι χρωμα θα εχουν...Ανεβασε καμια φωτο.
Εγω περιμενω να δω τι θα κανουν τα δικα μου.Εχω ενα ζευγαρι που ολο το περιμενω αλλα δεν βλεπω προοδο.

----------


## Asmodeus

Τα μικρα μου σημερα κοιμοντουσαν πολυ (ειναι ανησυχητικο αυτο?) και δεν "φωναζουν" πολυ τισ τελευταιες 2 μερες οπως φωναζαν. Λετε να παιζει τιποτα η τσαμπα ανησυχω? Ειναι 12 ημερων και 10,5 ημερων .

----------


## vagelis76

Παρακολούθα διακριτικά,αν τα ταΐζουν οι γονείς.
Έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη συμπεριφορά τους????

----------


## Asmodeus

Βγαινει λιγο πιο συχνα το θυληκο απο τη φωλια κατα τα αλλα τιποτα ιδιαιτερο. Απο εκει που εβγαινε 3-4 φορες την ημερα τωρα βγαινει περιπου 7-8.

----------


## vagelis76

Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες και τα μωρά αρχίζουν και ντύνονται με τα φτεράκια τους...οι απαιτήσεις για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες μέσα στη φωλιά,λιγοστεύουν.Έτσι οι γονείς βγαίνουν περισσότερο και ασχολούνται με τη μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα της τροφής που πρέπει να παρέχουν στα μωρά τους.
Βρίσκονται στο μέσον περίπου,πριν την ώρα που θα κάνουν τη 1η τους έξοδο από τη φωλιά(μετά τις 30 ημέρας από τη γέννηση τους).
Αν τα ταΐζουν οι γονείς,δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτε.

----------


## Asmodeus

Δεν ειναι ευκολο να δω τον προλοβο τους. Ακομα γιατι ειναι τοσο ησυχα τις τελευταιες 2 ημερες? Ο φοβος μου ειναι μπας και δεν τα ταιζουν σωστα. Ειναι και η 1η τους γεννα βλεπεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη αν παραμείνεις στις εικασίες και συμβαίνει αυτό για το οποίο ανησυχείς(να μη ταΐζονται σωστά)...η καθυστέρηση θα μετρήσει εναντίον...
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα είχα σαν 1ο μέλημα τα μικρά να ταίζονται σωστά και αν όχι θα έκανα συμπληρωματικά ταΐσματα με κρέμα.

----------


## Asmodeus

Δεν εχω ξαναταισει με κρεμα. Εκτως αυτου για να δω αν εχουν γεματο προλοβο πρεπει να τα παρω στο χερι μου. Θα δω τι θα κανω ισως να το ρισκαρω και να τα ποιασω στο χερι και να τα κοιταξω.

----------


## Asmodeus

Τα μικρα προς το παρον ειναι μια χαρα (εξακολουθουν να μην ακουγοντε πολυ) . Αρχισαν και να περπατατε αδεξια μεσα στη φωλια. Απο ποσο ημερων μπορω με ασφαλεια να τα βγαζω απο τη φωλια για να συνηθησουν στην ανθρωπινη επαφη αλλα και να μην ενοχλουντε πολυ οι γονεις?

----------


## Asmodeus

Τα μικρα εξακολουθουν να παραμενουν ησυχα μεσα στη φωλια (δεν φωναζουν οπως φωναζαν μικροτερα) αλλα απο οτι βλεπω ταιζοντε (θα ειχαν ψοφησει αν δεν ταιζοντουσαν σωστα ετσι δεν ειναι?) και μαλιστα αρχισαν να φτερουγαν και να σηκωνωντε ορθια και να με κοιταν ολο περιεργια οταν ανοιγω τα κουτι (6-7 φορες την ημερα). Το 1ο (15 ημερων) βλεπω εχει αρχισει να βγαζει ασπρα φτερακια και το 2ο (14 ημερων) βγαζει σκουρα φτερακια. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη μια χαρά πάνε τα μικρά σου καλή συνέχεια.Και απο τώρα μπορείς εκτός και να ενοχλούνται οι γονείς.

----------


## Asmodeus

Ενταξη παιδια το 1 πουλακι εχει καταπληκτικο χρωμα (δεν το εχω ξαναδει) ειναι ασπρο με πολυ απαλες γκρι ριγες σε ολο του το κορμακι. Δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο χρωμα ειναι σαν μαργαριταρι. Οταν αδειασω λιγο θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες αυριο μεθαυριο. Το αλλο ειναι κλασσικο πρασινο-με σκουρα πλατη παπαγαλακι. Αντε περιμενω πως και πως να κανουν τα πρωτα τους βηματα εκτως φωλιας (σημερα κλεισαμε τις 20,5 ημερες ο ασπρος και 19 ημερες ο πρασσινος!)  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

Σημερα ειναι το 1ο βραδυ που η παπαγαλινα κοιματε εξω απο τη φωλια ειναι λογικο αυτο στις 21 ημερες ?

----------


## Asmodeus

Να τα τα μικρα μου!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Συγχαρητηρια!!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

πανέμορφα να σου ζήσουν!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Να τα τα μικρα μου!


Βάλε τη φωτογραφία και εδώ αν θες.Να σου ζήσουν
*Φωτογραφίες των δικών μας πουλιών όταν ήταν μωρά.*

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι πλήρως καλυμμένα με φτερά τα μωρά,οι θερμοκρασίες αρκετά υψηλές αυτή την εποχή και σε λίγες μέρες θα βγούν από τη φωλιά για τις πρώτες πτήσεις.....
Είναι φυσιολογικότατο πιστεύω.!!!
Να σου ζήσουν είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

φτου φτου φτου κουκλακια ειναι.
 ειδικα το γαλανουλι :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  πολυ ξεχωριστο χρωμα
να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## Asmodeus

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια, να ειστε καλα!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να σου ζήσουνε να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε.
Πολύ ωραίο το συναίσθημα πάντως.
Το ένα το δικό μου θα είναι περίπου σάν και τα δικά σου,έκανε δυο φορές κοπάνα απο τη φωλιά το άτιμο και μετά το τρέχω να το βάλω πίσω γιατί δέ μπορεί ακόμη να ανέβει πίσω μόνο του.

----------


## Asmodeus

Ποσο ημερων ειναι τα δικα σου? Εμενα ειναι 23,5 ημερων το γαλανο και 22 ημερων το πρασσινο. Ανεβασε και μια φωτο των δικο σου να την δουμε.

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=110

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλη Ανασταση σε ολους. Προχθες αγορασα ακομα ενα ζευγαρι νεαρα budgies ενα albino και ενα lutino. O φιλος που μου τα εδωσε μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ μικρα και δεν μπορει να μου πει με σιγουρια το φυλο τους (50~60 ημερων) και μου ειπε οτι το αλμπινο μαλλον ειναι θυληκο και το λουτινο μαλλον αρσενικο . Εσεις τι λετε ?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να τα χαίρεσαι.
Τέλειο το αλμπινάκι,  ΄΄lutino΄΄ τί σημαίνει?

----------


## Asmodeus

Albino λεγοντε τα κατασπρα και lutino τα κατακιτρινα.

----------


## vagelis76

> Καλησπερα παιδια και καλη Ανασταση σε ολους. Προχθες αγορασα ακομα ενα ζευγαρι νεαρα budgies ενα albino και ενα lutino. O φιλος που μου τα εδωσε μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ μικρα και δεν μπορει να μου πει με σιγουρια το φυλο τους (50~60 ημερων) και μου ειπε οτι το αλμπινο μαλλον ειναι θυληκο και το λουτινο μαλλον αρσενικο . Εσεις τι λετε ?


Πανέμορφα !!!!!!!!και πολύ περιποιημένα.....χαίρεσαι να βλέπεις τέτοια πουλιά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Πραγματικα ειναι ο μοναδικος πετ-σοπας που εχω δει που ενδιαφερεται πολυ για τα ζωα του αλλα κ για τον πελατη.
Καποια βοηθεια για το φυλο τους?

----------


## Asmodeus

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι φυλο εχουν τα παρακατω πτηνα? Να πω πως ειναι μεταξυ 1,5-3 μηνων ολα τους.

----------


## zemix

καταρχήν τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τα γεννητούρια σου. κατα δεύτερον τα παραπάνω κουκλιά είναι πολύ πολύ δύσκολο να διαχωρίσεις το φύλο τους απο τώρα. τα δικά μου είναι 6,5μηνών τώρα και πριν κλείσουν τον 5ο και πάρουν τον 6ο δεν μπορούσα με βεβαιότητα να ξεχωρίσω τα φύλα τους. τώρα ξέρω είναι 2 κοριτσάκια και 1 αγοράκι. πάντως έτσι για να σου φύγει δηλαδή με πολλές πολλές επιφυλάξεις και ανάλογα με τις φώτο που μας δείχνεις σου λέω πως ενδεχομένως να είναι το κίτρινο αρσενικό και το άσπρο θηλυκό αλλά στην επάνω φώτο μου φαίνεται πως και το άσπρο ενδέχεται να είναι προς αρσενικό.Αυτά απο μένα αλλά ξαναλέω με πολλές επιφυλάξεις! Πάντως φτου φτου να μη τα ματιάσω είναι κουκλιά όντως!

----------


## Asmodeus

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ! Αρα μαλλον το αλμπινο θυληκο και τα λουτινο και το αλλο ασπρο (με το γκριζο κεφαλι) μαλλον αρσενικα. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου.

Σε λιγες μερες θα ανεβασω φωτο με τα 2 μικρα μου στα κλαδακια !

----------


## Asmodeus

Τα μικρα παρατηρησα οτι εχουν διαροια και ετσι τους εβαλα φαρμακο στο νερο. Εκανα καλα? Απο το ιδιο νερο θα πιουν και οι γονεις οι οποιοι δεν εχουν καποιο προβλημα. Θα παθουν τιποτα?

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτης όχι βρε φάρμακο αμέσως και σε μικρά κιόλας πουλάκια....
Μπορεί η διάρροια να είναι από φρούτα-λαχανικά,αν κατανάλωσαν 1η φορά...
Από πότε έχουν διάρροια????

----------


## Asmodeus

Οχι δεν εφαγαν λαχανικα . Μονο σπορια . απο εχτες παρατηρησα διαροια. Δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο την εχουν. Θα τους βαλω 1-2μερες το φαρμακο να δω τι θα γινει.

----------


## Asmodeus

Στo 1ο μικρο σταματησε η διαροια και οι κεννωσεις του ειναι παρα πολυ καλες. Στο 2ο συνεχιζει λιγο βελτιωμενα. Σημερα δεν θα βαλω φαρμακο και θα δω πως θα πανε αυριο.

----------


## Asmodeus

Μια κρισημη ερωτηση (συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις). Ποσο ημερων απομακρυνω τα μικρα απο την ζευγαρωστρα (τωρα ειναι 37 ημερων και 35,5 ημερων) , γιτι βλεπω κατι διαμαχες για τη φωλια (το μικρο το βραδυ παει να κοιμηθει μεσα κ τσακωνωντε με την μανα ) και φοβαμε μη τα χτυπησει η μανα.

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν είσαι βέβαιος οτι τρώει σχεδόν όλους τους σπόρους μόνο του και πίνει νερό.*37* ημερών πιστεύω είναι μικρό ακόμα,τώρα λογικά θα παίρνει τα πρώτα μαθήματα τσιμπολογήματος από τους γονείς.

----------


## Asmodeus

Τρωνε μονα τους συνεχως και τα εχω πετυχει να πινουν και νερο (Εφαγαν και αυγο και αυγοτροφη). Λεω Παρασκευη πρωι να τα βαλω στην κλουβα (Θα ειναι 41,5 ημερων και 40 ημερων  αντιστοιχα)

----------


## Asmodeus

Λοιπον αυριο πρωι τα βγαζω απο το κλουβι (38,5 ημερων και 37 ημερων) γιατι αποψε τσακωθηκαν χοντρα γονεις και μικρα (θελει να γεννησει και εχει γινει κτιτηκη με τη φωλια 99%). Θα τα βαλω μονα τους για 4-5 ημερες (τρωνε κανονικα τα μικρα ) και μετα στην κλουβα με το μινι σμηνος μου  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

Ασχημα νεα και ειμαι σκασμενος με την βλακεια μου  :sad: 
 Καθως πηγα σημερα να αλλαξω κλουβι τα μικρα για ενα περιεργο λογο για 1η φορα το εκανα στο μπαλκονι... Το πρασσινακι μου εφυγε και ειμαι σκασμενος , εψαξα τη γυρω περιοχη χτυπησα μερικες πορτες τιποτα 

Ειμαι σκασμενος με την βλακεια μου

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη βγάλε τα υπόλοιπα κλουβιά στο μπαλκόνι να φωνάζουν ώστε να τα ακούσει και να μην απομακρυνθεί πολύ.
Στίσε αυτί και μόλις ακούσεις κάτι εκεί κοντά πάρε τα αδερφάκια του και τρέχα...θα τα ακούσει και θα πλησιάσει.
Έχε μαζί σου νερό ή απόχη και αν το δείς κατάβραξέ το για να το πιάσεις πιο εύκολα.

Μακάρι να έχεις αποτέλεσμα φίλε.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κρίμα ρε φίλε που έφυγε το παπαγαλάκι σου, ελπίζω να επιστρέψει.
Μη χολοσκάς όμως,αυτό θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε οποιονδήποτε απο εμάς, δε πειράζει, την επόμενη φορά πρόσεχε.

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη έχουμε νεότερα?????

----------


## Asmodeus

Μπα τιποτα το πουλακι μαλλον χαθηκε οριστικα. Αν και μικρο πεταξε παρα πολυ γρηγορα και ισως ηταν δυνατοτερο απο οτι περιμενα. Τωρα μοναδικη μου ευχη ειναι να το βρει κανενας ανθρωπος να το μαζεψει για να επιβιωσει. Ελπιζω να μην παθει τιποτα το γαλανουλι πλεον  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

Να το το μικρο μου μεσα στη κλουβα μαζι με τα αλλα! (Ειναι το 2ο απο αριστερα) 





Αρσενικο μου φαινεται τι λετε?

----------


## Asmodeus

καλημερα παιδια! εχω νεοτερα απο το ζευγαρι μου... εχουν ξανα αυγουλακι!!!! 


Να και μια φωτο των αξιων γονεων!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη.
Ευχάριστα τα νέα σου πόσα αυγουλάκια έκανε εως τώρα?
Και εγώ είχα αυγά πάλι, εμείς είμαστε στα έξι εως τώρα.
Την προηγούμενη φορά μου έκανε τρία και βγήκανε τα δύο,αν συνεχιστεί το ίδιο μοτίβο σε μια δυό βδομάδες θα έχουμε τέσσερα!!!!
Ε ρε γλέντια.

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλημερα συνονοματε! Σημερα εκανε το πρωτο . Στην 1η της γεννα εκανε 6 βγηκαν τα 2 (αν και δυστυχως το 1 μου εφυγε  :sad:  ) , και τωρα αρχιζει το μετρημα  :Happy: 

To μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι ο καιρος ειναι λιγο αστατος ακομα και το βραδυ πεφτει η θερμοκρασια στους 12-13 βαθμους κελισιου ενω την ημερα ειναι 18-21. Θα σκεπασω το κλουβι με 2 πετσετες το βραδυ και τη φωλια ιδιαιτερα μπας και ανεβασω λιγο την θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Asmodeus

Με τον καιρο τι μπορω να κανω? Τα εχω στο μπαλκονι αυτη τη φορα και το βραδυ πεφτει η θερμοκρασια στους 10-11 βαθμους κελισιου (την μερα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αφου κυμενεται απο 16-23). Τα σκεπαζω με 2 κομματια σεντονι και 1 πετσετα . Ειναι αρκετο ομως για να μην παγωσουν τα αυγα? Η θυληκια τα κλωσσαει κανονικα.

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη αν ξεκίνησε έξω(ήταν ήδη στο μπαλκόνι) να κάνει τα αυγά και να τα κλωσάει,τότε θα έχει φροντίσει να προσαρμοστεί και σε αυτό.
Αν είχε ξεκινήσει μέσα στο σπίτι και ξαφνικά την έβγαζες έξω,αλλάζοντας τις ιδανικές μέχρι τώρα για εκείνη συνθήκες...το πιθανότερο θα ήταν ή να εγκαταλείψει τη φωλιά ή να μη πάει καλά η γέννα...

----------


## Asmodeus

Οχι τα εχω βγαλει περιπου 2 βδομαδες τωρα εξω.

----------


## vagelis76

Πιστεύω οτι θα πάνε όλα καλά!!!!!
Πρόσεξε λίγο τον ήλιο μη χτυπάει τη φωλιά και γίνει καμίνι εκει μέσα... :Mad0039:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ελα Παναγιώτη, πώς πάνε τα παπαγαλάκια σου?

----------


## Asmodeus

Μια χαρα φιλε , χτες εκανε το 2ο αυγο και αυριο περιμενω το 3ο . Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι η ψυχρα που εχει . 

Τα δικα σου πως πανε? Ποτε θα σκασουν "μυτη" τα μικρα?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε έχασα το μέτρημα, ειλικρινά σου μιλάω.
Σε δέκα μέρες πιστεύω να αρχίσει να τζιρίζει το πρώτο μωράκι, ε αν βγούνε και τα έξι το τελευταίο θα έχει τουλάχιστο μια βδομάδα διαφορά με το πρώτο!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Φτασαμε (και παραμειναμε) στα 7 αυγα , αντε να δουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια. :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Asmodeus

Νεοτερα απο την 2η γεννα του ζευγαριου μου . 

Ειχαν κανει 7 αυγα , το 1ο δεν βγηκε καν , το 2ο βγηκε κ πεθανε το μικρο μεσα σε 1 μερα και τωρα εχω 4 μικρουλια (7 ημερων , 5 , 3 , 1) και αυριο περιμενω το τελευταιο μικρο  :Happy: 
Ελπιζω να ζησουν ολα

----------


## Asmodeus

Παιδια παρατηρησα οτι στα 2 απο τα 4 πουλακια που εχω λειπουν καποια δακτυλα η και νυχια , το φαινομενο αυτο ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενο στα lovebirds αλλα στα παπαγαλακια 1η φορα το συναντω λετε να φταιει κατι? Τα πουλακια ειναι υγειεστατα και πανεμορφα παρολα αυτα.

----------


## Picard

> Παιδια παρατηρησα οτι στα 2 απο τα 4 πουλακια που εχω λειπουν καποια δακτυλα η και νυχια , το φαινομενο αυτο ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενο στα lovebirds αλλα στα παπαγαλακια 1η φορα το συναντω λετε να φταιει κατι? Τα πουλακια ειναι υγειεστατα και πανεμορφα παρολα αυτα.


Αυτο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο,μηπως ζευγαρωσες συγγενικα πουλια και δεν το ηξερες,αποκλειεται στα καλα καθουμενα να σου βγαλει προβληματικα πουλια...

----------


## Asmodeus

Οχι τα πουλια δεν νομιζω να  ειναι συγγενικα. Αν ηταν συγγενικα δεν θα εβγαιναν ολα τα μικρα με ανωμαλιες? Στην 1η γεννα τους εβγαλα 2 αρτιμελη μικρα στη 2η εβγαλα 2 αρτιμελη , 1 που του λειπει 1 νυχι και 1 που του λειπουν 2 δακτυλα και 1 νυχι. Εγω νομιζω οτι απλα ειναι γενετικη ανωμαλια. Εννωειται οτι το μικρο με τα το μεγαλο προβλημα ουτε θα το πουλησω ουτε θα το βαλω για αναπαραγωγη , απλα θα το κρατησω κ θα το προσεχω !

----------


## serafeim

εμενα παντος μου φενεται συγγενικα να ειανι τα πουλια...
συνηθως βγαινουν ολα τα μικρα αλλα αφου λες σε ολες τις γεννες σου εβγαιναν ετσιο τοτε μαλλον ηταν συγγενικα...
αλλα και συγγενικα να ειναι δεν βγαινουν ολα με γεννετικες ανωμαλιες απο προσωπικη εμπειρια χωρις να ξερω οτι δεν επρεπε (καναρινακια)

----------


## Asmodeus

Οχι δεν τα εξηγησα καλα . Με αυτο το ζευγαρι εχω κανει 2 γεννες. Στην 1η εβγαλα 2 μικρα που ηταν μια χαρα. Στη 2η εβγαλα 4 μικρα με το 1 να εχει εντονο προβλημα και το αλλο να του λειπει 1 νυχι μονο. Στα lovebird πως συμβαινει συχνα αυτο το φαινομενο?

----------


## Asmodeus

Να τα τα μικρακια !!!

----------


## serafeim

ειναι πανεμορφα να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Παναγιώτη πολύ όμορφα τα μικράκια σου!!!!!!!
Να σου ζήσουν και γρήγορα στο κλαδί εύχομαι!!!!

----------


## zack27

πραγματικα ομορφα μωρακια!!!!να σου ζησουν......

----------


## Asmodeus

Λοιπον , νεοτερα απο τα μικρα,

Χωρισα τα 2 μεγαλυτερα (34 , 32 ημερων ) απο τους γονεις διοτι η μανα γεννησε και αλλο αυγο και τα τσιμπαει με αποτελεσμα να κανει στο μεγαλο ενα καραφλο σημειο. Τα πιο μικρα (30 , 28 ημερων) δεν εχουν βγει απο τη φωλια και οι γονεις δεν τα πειραζουν ακομη . Σε 4-5 μερες θα τα χωρισω κι αυτα. Τα πιο μεγαλα ψιλο τρωνε και πινουν μονα τους αλλα 1 φορα την ημερα θα βαζω τον πατερα μαζι τους να τα ταιζει κ αυτος. 

Σημερα εβαλα σε μια ζευγαρωστρα και ενα 2ο ζευγαρι (χωρις φωλια) για να ετοιμαστη σε κανα 6μηνο. Το ζευγαρι ειναι ενα λουτινο (αρσενικο) και ενα αλμπινο (θυληκο).


Nα το ,

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφα και τα 2 τους...
να κανω μια παρατηρηση που ειδα  :Happy: 
να μην βαζεις αυτο το χαρτι σοτν πατο γιατι εχει μελανη να βαλεις χαρτι κουζινας ειναι καλυτερο και χωρις μελανη καιχρωστικες!!!
και για ασβεστιο να προτιμησεις το σουπιοκοκκαλο ειναι μακραν καλυτερο απο το τεχνητο αυτο την καρδουλα!!!
και βαλτους μπανιερα θα εχουν σκασει τα καημενουλια

----------


## Asmodeus

Χρονια χρησημοποιω χαρτι εφημεριδας χωρις προβλημα . Βαζω εναλαξ καρδουλα ~ σουπιοκοκκαλο σε συνδιασμο με αμμο με οστρακα και καρβουνο παντα.

----------


## serafeim

καλα το καρβουνο το εχεις μονιμα μεσα στο κλουβο δεν το βγαζουμε!!!!
οσο με την καρδουλα για εμενα κακος δεν τα προτιμο αυτα... προσωπικα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα μαγειρευω σουπιες για να βαζω απο αυτες το σουπιοκοκκαλο!!!
τωρα για την εφημεριδα εγω ειχα προβλημα και καλο ειναι  να το αποφυγεις και εσυ!!!
μην μου πεις παλι δεν ειχες ποτε ποβλημα!! 1 στο  εκατομυριο να πιθανοτητες να υπαρχουν να παθουν κατι αφου μπορεις νακανεις κατι για να το αποφυγεις γιατι να μην το κανεις?
σου τα λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια χωρις παρεξηγηση!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Φυσηκα φιλε δεν παρεξηγουμαι , το ξερω οτι το λες για να βοηθησεις και σε ευχαριστω απλα εχω βολευτει τοσα χρονια

----------


## Asmodeus

Mια ερωτηση.

Απο το παρα πανω ζευγαρι (lutino male + albino female) τι χρωματα μωρα μπορω να περιμενω? Για τους γονεις τους δεν εχω ιδεα. Εχω ελπιδες να βγαζω και αλμπινο και λουτινο πουλια?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς κληρονομούνται τα γονίδια στα μπατζι, αλλά ένα είναι σίγουρο!
Ότι κ να κάνεις δε μπορείς να βγάλεις *ΑΛΜΠΙΝΟ* πουλάκι....ο αλβινισμός είναι μία τυχαία μετάλλαξη που δεν κληρονομείται!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Κατσε για να καταλαβω αν βαλω 2 γονεις αλμπινο δεν θα παρω σιγουρα καποιο πουλι αλμπινο? Εγω αυτο που ξερω (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω διαβασει σποραδικα) ειναι οτι κληρωνομειται το γονιδιο -INO και αναλαγα με την χρωματικη ομαδα του πουλιου θα βγει lut-INO για τα πρασσινα και alb-INO για τα budgie μπλε ομαδας χρωματων.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δε θα σου έλεγα κάτι για το οποίο δεν έιμαι σίγουρη...
Άλλο το λουτίνο κ άλλο το αλμπίνο!
Ο αλβινισμός είναι τυχαία μετάλλαξη κ συμβαίνει από λάθος...

----------


## Asmodeus

Καθως μιλουσαμε εψαξα λιγο και βρικα αυτο το ενδιαφερων αρθρο και αν το εχω καταλαβει σωστα μπορεις να κληρωδοτησεις τον albiniσμο στους απογονους μεσω των γονεων. Επισης το αρθρο λεει οτι ο,τι ισχυει στα λουτινο ισχυει και στα αλμπινο. Καποιος αλλος μπορει να μας πει την αποψη του?

http://www.budgieplace.com/gen_ino.html

----------


## Asmodeus

Οι τυχαιες μεταλαξεις ομως πρεπει να βρισκοντε στο γονιδιομα (την γενετικη πληροφορια ) και να κληροδοτουντε υπο προυποθεσεις

Και σε αυτο το αρθρο λεει οτι το γονιδιο -ΙΝΟ οφειλεται για την παραγωγη albino & lutino αναλογα με την χρωματικη ομαδα του πουλιου. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ino_budgerigar_mutation

----------


## serafeim

εγω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια εχεις πιθανοτητες 15%-20% για αλμπινο!!!
κληρονομειται αλλα ειναι σπανιο!!!
εγω σε 10 γεννες λουτινο+αλμπινο εβγαλα 2 αλμπινο και ολα τα αλλα λουτινο και πρασινα!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Λοιπον διαβασα στο νετ την απαντηση και την παραθετω κι εδω για οποιον ενδιαφερεται. 

Για να βγαλει καποιος Αλμπινο πουλια απο αρσενικο λουτινο + θυληκο αλμπινο πρεπει ο αρσενικος να εχει γονιο εναν της μπλε χρωματικης ομαδας δηλαδη οι γονεις του λουτινο να ειναι πχ ενα λουτινο κ ενα μπλε πουλι. Ετσι αν το ζευγαρωσει καποιος με θυληκο αλμπινο τοτε περνει λουτινο , αλμπινο και διαφορα αλλα αναλογα τους γονεις.

Οποτε για να απαντησω στο τι πουλια θα παρω , σιγουρα καποια λουτινο και απο εκει και περα αν ο αρσενικος εχει στο αιμα του "μπλε" και καποια αλμπινο.



ΥΓ. Πραγματικα πανεμορφα πτηνα μαζι με τα dilute και τα ασπρα pieds ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου

----------


## serafeim

εμενα μου αρεσουν ολα τα χρωματα!!!
γιατι τα μπατζι ειναι υπεροχα πουλια!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλησπερα και παλι παιδια!

Θελω την αποψη σας για το τι θυληκιες (χρωματικα) να αγορασω για τα 2 αρσενικα που εχω (θα τα παρουσιασω παρακατω). Σκοπος μου ειναι να βγαλω "παρδαλα" παπαγαλακια (pieds) σαν και τα παρακατω

http://www.budgieplace.com/c_dompied.html


Τα αρσενικα που εχω διαθεσιμα ειναι το εξης 

1ο) Dilute γαλαζιο (Το δευτερο απο αριστερα)







2ο) (Μαλλον υπολοιπομενο pied) Ασπρο με γριζο κεφαλι

----------


## serafeim

εγω το δευτερο θα το εβαζα με λουτινο!!!
το πρωτο με ενα πρασινακι νομιζω θα ηταν οκ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Tι εγινε τελικα.....΄;;;

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλημερα παιδια , ειμαι σε διακοπες γι΄αυτο δεν εγραψα. Προχτες αγορασα 2 θυληκιες μια κιτρινη με σημαδια πρασινου (λαχανι) στην βαση της ουρας και λιγο στο κεφαλι  και η 2η ειναι μπλε σχετικα ανοικτο σε ολο το σωμα (και τα φτερα) με λιγα σημαδια ασπρο στις ακρες των φτερων , της ουρας και στο κεφαλι. Μολις μπορεσω θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες. Και οι 2 θυληκιες ειναι σε ηλικια 4-5 μηνων. Απο του χρονου (1α ο Θεος) θα εχω 4 ζευγαρια για αναπαραγωγη!!!

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ωραια παναγιωτη...
περιμενουμε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα περιμενουμε νεα του χρονου (χαχαχα-χεχεχε)

----------


## zack27

αντε να σου ζησουν!!!!περιμενουμε φωτο!!!!

----------


## zemix

να τα χαίρεσαι αλλά περίμενε να χρονίσουν τουλάχιστον και μετά. δηλαδή πας για αναπαραγωγική περίοδο μαρτίου και όχι πιο μπροστά. τώρα χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά κάπου έγραψες ότι έτσι βολεύεσαι με την εφημερίδα. Δηλαδή βάζεις την δική σου βόλεψη πάνω απο την σωστή "μεταχείριση" των πουλιών? αυτό με την μελάνη-δηλητήριο γενικότερα ισχύει για όλα τα ζώα. για φαντάσου εσύ να τρως χαρτί εφημερίδας, πώς θα σου φαινότανε? Και σε τελική ανάλυση το καλύτερο όλων είναι η άμμος- που βοηθάει και στη χώνεψη.
Φιλικά

----------


## Efthimis98

> τώρα χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά κάπου έγραψες ότι έτσι βολεύεσαι με την  εφημερίδα. Δηλαδή βάζεις την δική σου βόλεψη πάνω απο την σωστή  "μεταχείριση" των πουλιών?


Χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα...

Αμα εχει σχαρα κατω το κλουβι,γιατι να μην βαλει απο κατω εφημεριδα,περιοδικο.....ή λες χοραει η μυτη του πουλιου να μπει αναμεσα στο κενοτης σχαρας;

----------


## zemix

συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες για τη σχάρα αλλά γενικώς τα πουλάκια έχουν την τάση να σκίζουν, να δοκιμάζουν και να τρώνε το χαρτί. είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνει κάπου κύμα το χαρτί ή να ξεφύγει απο το πλάι και να το δοκιμάσουν. το καλύτερο όλων είναι να βάλει κουζίνας ή άμμο.

----------


## Asmodeus

1α απο ολα τα κλουβια εχουν σχαρα και σπανια βλεπω μαδημενη εφημεριδα. 2ον πιστευω οτι φροντιζω τα πτηνα μου με αρκετα καλο τροπο. 3ον Ναι με ενδιαφερει και η βολεψη μου οσο αν ακουγεται εγωιστικο αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι 100% ειλικρινες . Αμμο (οπως εχω επαναλαβει μαλλον δεν το διαβασες εχω παντα στο κλουβι για τη χωνεψη. 4ον δεν μου αρεσαι ο τροπος που εγραψες  αυτο που ηθελες να πεις εν αντιθεση με τον serafeim που ηταν παρα πολυ ευγενικος και ειλικρινα καταλαβενες οτι ηθελε να βοηθησει χωρις κριτικες αλλα με συμβουλες. (μαθε τροπους , οταν μιλας με εναν αγνωστο δεν του γραφεις σε στυλ "για  φαντάσου εσύ να τρως χαρτί εφημερίδας, πώς θα σου φαινότανε?" , ειναι  αγενες)

Συγνωμη για το offtopic , φωτογραφιες θα ακολουσησουν σε λιγο καιρο. Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε εμενα απευθύνεσαι;;;


Συγγνωμη τωρα προσεξα οτι απευθυνοσουν στον zemix.

----------


## vagelis76

*Παιδιά κάνω κάτι που δε μου αρέσει καθόλου....δε θέλω να επεμβαίνω και να να σηκώνω λευκές σημαίες ....
Το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές,ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται και αυτά που θέλουμε να πούμε κάποιες στιγμές ακούγονται άσχημα ,ενώ δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μας...
Κρατάμε την αγάπη μας για τα φτερωτά αυτά πλάσματα και οτι προσπαθούμε όλοι μας για τη καλύτερη συμβίωση μαζί τους.
Σας ευχαριστώ που δε θα συνεχίσετε και θα λήξει εδώ η μικρή παρεξήγηση 
*

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλο χειμωνα σε ολους!

Οπως υποσχεθηκα σας βαζω φωτο απο τα πτηνα μου (ζευγαρια 4 τον αριθμο πλεον)! (Συγνωμη για την αργοπορια μου , καλοκαιρακι βλεπετε )


1ο Ζευγαρακι (το παλαιοτερο απο ολα)





2ο Ζευγαρακι






3ο Ζευγαρακι









Και το 4ο ζευγαρι









Και μια ολα μαζι !!!!!






Συγνωμη για τις πολλες φωτο ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ζευγαρωστρες ειναι....;

----------


## Asmodeus

Ναι σε ζευγαρωστρες (χωρις φωλιες)

----------


## μαρια ν

ειναι ολα κουκλια και τρομερα χρωματα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιωτη παμε για φθινοπωρινη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο!!!!???????????

----------


## Asmodeus

Μπα οχι απο φλεβαρη θα τα βαλω για 2-3 γεννες .

@Μαρια ν

Σε ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Παναγιωτη!!! σε βρισκω πολυ μα πολυ σωστο!!!!
Καλη επιτυια και να τα χαιρεσαι τα κουκλια σου!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εχεις ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ ζευγαρια!!!

Δεν μπορω να πω ποιο ειναι πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!!!

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Αν θελησει κανεις να μαθει (διαστασεις , εργαλια που θα χρειασθει , υλικα κλπ) πως μπορει να φτιαξει καταληλη φωλια για παπαγαλακια μονος του (γιατι του εμποριου οσες εχω βρει ειναι τρομερα ακαταληλες) ας το ποσταρει σε αυτο το νημα και θα γραψω ολη τη διαδικασια . Εχω φτιαξει 3 φωλιες και σας διαβεβαιωνω οτι αν εχει καποιος τα εργαλια ειναι πολυ ευκολο και γρηγορο να φτιαξει τελειες φωλιες.

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ωραια τα ζευγαρακια σου  :Party0048:  :Party0048:  :Party0048: 
να τα χαιρεσαι Παναγιωτη

(τα γαλαζια παπαγαλακια μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ)

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου!!!ειδικα το πρωτο φτου φτου  μη τα ματιασουμε!!! να τα χαιρεσαι και ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## serafeim

εγω ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω  παναγιωτη!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Αυριο θα γραψω οδηγο κ θα βαλω μερικες φωτο απο τις φωλιες

----------


## serafeim

ωραια ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Φυσικα και εγω ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω!!!

Δεν νομιζω να εχουν τρομερες διαφορες οι φωλιες τους απο των lovebirds...

----------


## Asmodeus

Oδηγος κατασκευης φωλιας budgerigars (αλλα και lovebird , cockatiel αν μεγαλωσουμε λιγο τις διαστασεις)

1ο Βημα

Σε ενα ξυλουργιο λεμε να μας κοψει τα εξης ξυλα

- 15 cm x 25 cm Παχους 2,5cm ξυλο για παγκους μαλακο με πεπιεσμενο πολτο . Αυτο θα χρησημοποιηθει ως βαση

- 2 κομματια των 19cm χ 25cm παχους 0,8cm κοντα πλακε . Αυτα θα ειναι το μπροστινο κ η πλατη της φωλιας

- 17 χ 19 ιδια κοντρα πλακε . Αυτο θα μπει δεξια ετσι οπως βλεπουμε τη φωλια απο μπροστα .

- 17 χ 18 κοντρα πλακε . Παει αριστερα

- 15 χ 26 κοντρα πλακε . Θα χρησημοποιηθει ως καπακι


2ο Βημα


Αφου εχουμε τα ξηλα θα χρειαστουμε τα εξης εργαλεια

- Σφυρι

-Καρφακια ψιλα

- Δραπανο με ποτυροτρυπανο διαμετρου 4,4cm η περιπου 

- Γυαλοχαρτο

- Σκαρπελο


3ο Βημα

Αφου εχουμε και τα ξυλα και τα εργαλεια προχωραμε στην κατασκευη


-Με ενα διαβητη η μεγαλο ποτηρι χαραζουμε ενα κυκλο διαμετρου 6-7cm στη βαση για να σχηματισουμε την κοιλοτητα των αυγων. Με το σκαρπελο ακολοθουμε τον κυκλο και σμηλευουμε το ξυλο κυκλικα ετσι ωστε να δημιουργησουμε την κοιλοτητα των αυγων. Μετα με το γυαλοχαρτο την λειενουμε.

- Περνουμε το ενα κομματι των 19 χ 25 και πανω δεξια (καταληλο σημειο για τις ζευγαρωστρες του εμποριου) ανοιγουμε με το δραπανο κ την κεφαλη ποτηροτρυπανου μια τρυπα εισοδου διαμετρου 4,4cm.

- Με τα καρφακια και με το σφυρι κανουμε τις ενωσεις . Καρφωνουμε το κομματι της προσοψης με την τρυπα εισοδου πανω στην βαση . Μετα καρφωνουμε το πισω κομματι (19 χ 25) . Μετα το δεξι κομματι 17 χ 19 . Μετα το αριστερο 17 χ 18. Τελος καρφωνουμε το καπακι (κομματι 15 χ 26) με δυο καρφακια , ενα πανω δεξια απο την τρυπα εισοδου και ενα στην ακριβως απεναντι μερια απο πισω.


Εμενα μου πηρε 45 λεπτα την 1 να την φτιαξω και δεν εχεω εμπειρια με κατασκευες κλπ. Αν εχετα καποια απορια πειτε μου.

Φωτογραφιες

----------


## serafeim

πολυ καλη ...
μπορεις να μου πεις σε πμ ποσο κοιμενονται οι τιμες στον ξυλουργο? για ολα τους!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Ευχαριστω .Noμιζω δεν πειραζει κανεναν να το πω εδω . Εμενα μου κοστισε 6ε η μια σαν υλικα αλλα αν παρεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα τοτε η τιμη μειωνεται πολυ

----------


## Asmodeus

Το λουτινο μου με εχει μπερδεψει λιγο και θελω μια 2η γνωμη . 90% το εχω για αρσενικο αλλα θα ηθελα και την γνωμη σας. Ειναι 6-7 μηνων.

----------


## Asmodeus

Καποια αποψη?

----------


## serafeim

εγω κατα 90% το κοβω αρσενικο αλλα τα λουτινο υστερα απο προσωπικη ερευνα εχουν το γονιδιο της εξερεσεις... τι θελω να πω? οτι μπορει να ειναι και θυληκο και να μας μπερδευει ο χαλινος...

*δεν τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου ειναι προσωπικες εμπειριες που υπηρξαν στο παρελθον!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Εχει συμπεριφορα αρσενικου παντως

----------


## serafeim

δηλαδη? πρωτα απο ολα αν κελαηδαει ασταματητα ειανι αρσενικο...αυτο ειανι σηγουρο...

----------


## Asmodeus

Κελαηδαει πολυ και φουσκωνει τα φτερα του κεφαλιου οταν κελαηδαει πολλες φορες.

----------


## Athina

αυτό το κάνει και η Ζουζούνα μου.
(θηλυκό μπάτζι)

----------


## Asmodeus

Επιστρεφω στο θεμα θελωντας την πολιτιμη γνωμη σας για το φυλο 2 πουλιων μου (Για το 1 εχω ξαναρωτησει παλαιοτερα) . Προσωπικα τα εχω για αρσενικα και τα 2 αλλα θελω και την γνωμη σας. Ειναι περιπου 9 μηνων και τα 2.


1ο








2ο

----------


## serafeim

το πρωτο μου φενεται αρσενικο διοτι ο ασπρος κυκλος γυρω απο το ρουθουνι δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενος και αρχιζει να σκουρωνει...
το δευτερο θυληκο αλλα και για τα δυο με μια επιφυλαξη!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

> το πρωτο μου φενεται αρσενικο διοτι ο ασπρος κυκλος γυρω απο το ρουθουνι δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενος και αρχιζει να σκουρωνει...
> το δευτερο θυληκο αλλα και για τα δυο με μια επιφυλαξη!!!



Να σε ενημερωσω οτι ο χαλινος και στα 2 πουλακια ειναι περιπου το ιδιο χρωμα. Οποτε πιστευω οτι , οτι φυλο ειναι το ενα θα ειναι και το αλλο.


Να σημειωσω οτι δεν υπαρχουν ασπροι κυκλοι γυρω απο τα ρουθουνια. Απλως εχουν ενα μωβ-ροδινο χρωμα και τα δυο τους με τονους λιγο εκρου. Τα πουλακια θεωρουντε σεξουαλικα ωριμα διοτι ειναι 9-10 μηνων εκαστο.

----------


## serafeim

αι το καταλαβα οτι ειναι ειναι σεξουαλικα ωριμα αλλα βρισκονται και εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης... η πρωτη ειναι αρσενικος σηγουρα....το δευτερο δεν φενεται πολυ καλα....

----------


## Asmodeus

> αι το καταλαβα οτι ειναι ειναι σεξουαλικα ωριμα αλλα βρισκονται και εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης... η πρωτη ειναι αρσενικος σηγουρα....το δευτερο δεν φενεται πολυ καλα....


Σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου. Αυριο θα κοιταξω να ποσταρω καλυτερες φωτο για το ασπρο πουλακι.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Αρσενικο και θηλυκο........Με τις αυριανες φωτο θα σου πω σιγουρα

----------


## serafeim

οκ ωραια... περιμενουμε

----------


## 11panos04

Ενα λουτινακι τσαχπίνικο κι ενα κατα τη γνωμη μου υποχωρητικο παρδαλο(recessive pied),γι αυτο και το χρωμα των χαληνων στις δυο αυτες κατηγοριες δεν ακολουθει το γενικο κανονα παντα.Γνωμη μου...Τα πουλακια ειναι πολυ μικρα,ιδιως το λουτινακι,του οποιου τα φτερα,αν βλεπω καλα,ακομη δεν εχουν μεγαλωσει καλα-καλα,αν αυτα που βλεπω στο κεφαλι του ειναι τα καλαμια απ τα πουπουλα που θα βγουν...Απ ο τι βλεπω απ τις φωτο,θα ελεγα οτι καί τα δυο ειναι αρσενικα,κυριως λογω απουσιας ασπρου στα ρουθουνια.Πιστευω οτι σε δυο μηνες περιπου το ροζακι θα εξελιχθει σε ενα απαλο μωβ.

Φιλικα

----------


## Asmodeus

> Ενα λουτινακι τσαχπίνικο κι ενα κατα τη γνωμη μου υποχωρητικο παρδαλο(recessive pied),γι αυτο και το χρωμα των χαληνων στις δυο αυτες κατηγοριες δεν ακολουθει το γενικο κανονα παντα.Γνωμη μου...Τα πουλακια ειναι πολυ μικρα,ιδιως το λουτινακι,του οποιου τα φτερα,αν βλεπω καλα,ακομη δεν εχουν μεγαλωσει καλα-καλα,αν αυτα που βλεπω στο κεφαλι του ειναι τα καλαμια απ τα πουπουλα που θα βγουν...Απ ο τι βλεπω απ τις φωτο,θα ελεγα οτι καί τα δυο ειναι αρσενικα,κυριως λογω απουσιας ασπρου στα ρουθουνια.Πιστευω οτι σε δυο μηνες περιπου το ροζακι θα εξελιχθει σε ενα απαλο μωβ.
> 
> Φιλικα


9-10 μηνων ειναι και τα 2 απλα το λουτινο αλλαζει φτερα. Θα βαλω νεες φωτο του pied σημερα .

----------


## Asmodeus

Οριστε και οι νεες φωτογραφιες. Ηταν οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα να τραβηξω.

----------


## serafeim

κατα την αποψη μου αρσενικο και αυτο....
ειναι πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες.. μπραβο...

----------


## Asmodeus

> κατα την αποψη μου αρσενικο και αυτο....
> ειναι πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες.. μπραβο...


Ευχαριστω φιλε. 

Και εγω την ιδια εντυπωση εχω . Ελπιζω να μας πουν και οι υπολοιποι την αποψη τους.

----------


## serafeim

παναγιωτη τωρα που ειμαστε στην ενοτητα για τα μπατζι να σε ρωτησω κατι? και γενικα οους που ξερουν απο μπατζι...
εγω εχω ενα ζευγαρακι (ελπιζω δηλαδη) τρωνε αυγο τωρα τελευταια αρχησαν (ουφ) μπαινουν και τα δυο στην φωλια αλλα ποιο πολυ το θυληκο (νομιζω δηλαδη και παο οτι μου ειχατε πει εδω μεσα γατι δεν ημουν σηγουρος) ποσο καιρο περνει η γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου απο την στιγμη που μπαινει στη νφωλια? γιατι εμενα το κανει κανα μηνα!!! η βλακια ειναι οτι στη ναρχη ανυπομονουσα αλλα τωρα αδιαφορο μηπως και τα στρεσαρα με την παρουσια μου... τα εχω 3 βδομαδες που δεν τα ενοχλω και συνεχιζουν!!! εχουν περασει πτεροροια!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Κοιτα Σεραφειμ. Εμενα το ζευγαρακι που εκανε τις γεννες τον 1ο χρονο που τους ειχα φωλια (ηταν 1,5 ετους τα πουλια) δεν εκαναν τιποτα και ουτε που εμπεναν στη φωλια. Το 2ο χρονο που ξανα εβαλα φωλια στις αρχες δεν εμπεναν μεσα , οποτε 1 μερα τα πιανω και τα 2 και τα εβαλα με το χερι μου στη φωλια , μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες ειχα αυγο. Μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο δεν ξερω. Κοιτα αν εχουν "επαφες" τα πουλια , ειναι πολυ σημαντικο. Βαλε και σε αυτο το νημα καμια φωτο να τα δουμε η βαλε λινκ που οδηγει στις φωτο. Παντως απο την συλληψη το 1ο αυγο νομιζω οτι γενναται μετα απο 10 ημερες.

----------


## serafeim

χμμμμ...αρα μαλλον δεν θα κανουν... παντος δεν τα εχω δει να απαφτωνουν ... χεχεχε
ισως το κανουν νωρις το πρωι η ωρες που δεν βλεπω παντος δεν εχω δει... κελαηδανε ασταματητα κλπ κλπ αλλααααα το μονο που βλεπω το θυληκο μεσα στην φωλια κααααααααθε φορα που κοιταζα τωρα εχω αν παω να δω φωλια αρκετο καιρο!!! μονο τροφη και νερακι και αλλαγμα!!!

θα βαλω και εδω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το ζευγαρακι απο βδομαδα να δουμε αν ειανι οντως ζευγαρακι και οχι κατι ποιο χΧχ χαχαχα

----------


## Asmodeus

Μην το αποκλειεις οτι δεν θα κανουν παντως . Εχε ελπιδες , βαλε φωτο εδω σε συνδιασμο με τις ηλικιες τους να δουμε τι παιζει.

----------


## serafeim

ειναι πανω απο χρονο 100% σηγουρο!!!

----------


## pol

Όπως βλέπουμε τη φωτογραφία το αριστερό παπαγαλάκι αγόρι , το δεξί παπαγαλάκι κορίτσι.







[/QUOTE]

----------


## Asmodeus

Εχω το 1ο μικρουλι για φετος!!

Μετα τα καναρινακια που εβγαλα , γεννηθηκε και το 1ο παππαγαλακι!!!

----------


## ria

παναγιωτη να σου ζησουν οταν ευκαιρεσεις περιμενουμε φωτο και απο το ζευγαρακι σου με το μικρακι τους!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

εμενα γεννηθηκαν 4 για φετος αν προλαβω θα σας τα βαλω σε νεο θεματακι ολα... παναγιωτη τελικα υπομονη ηθελε  :winky:

----------


## Asmodeus

> εμενα γεννηθηκαν 4 για φετος αν προλαβω θα σας τα βαλω σε νεο θεματακι ολα... παναγιωτη τελικα υπομονη ηθελε



Μα δεν ειχα προβλημα, απλα αργησα να τα βαλω λογω κρυου. Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια μωλις ξεπεταχτει θα βαλω φωτος!

----------


## serafeim

οχι για εσενα χαχαχα
για εμενα που μιλαγαμε..  :Happy: 
αντε με το καλο και στο κλαρι...
και εμενα ακομα στην φωλια ειναι 22 ημερων τα δυο πρωτα  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

> οχι για εσενα χαχαχα
> για εμενα που μιλαγαμε.. 
> αντε με το καλο και στο κλαρι...
> και εμενα ακομα στην φωλια ειναι 22 ημερων τα δυο πρωτα


Αντε να σου ζησουν , εμενα χθες γεννηθηκε !!!

Βαλε φωτος!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Update 

To ζευγαρακι αλμπινο+λουτινο (1 γεννα) εχουν 2 μικρακια 10 ημερων περιπου

Το ζευγαρακι πρασσινο+γαλαζιο εχει 4 αυγουλακια (3η γεννα , το 1ο μου ζευγαρι)

Το ζευγαρακι ασπρο+γαλανο (φαινετε παραπανω στις φωτο) Αρχισαν να μπαινουν στη φωλια.

----------


## serafeim

ντε και φωτο!!!
με το καλο να σκασουν ολα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

Kαλο μηνα σε ολους!

Ενα μικρο update 

Τα 2 μικρακια που εχω (15 ημερων) ειναι και τα 2 Λουτινακια (Ολοκιτρινα)

Το αλλο ζευγαρακι μου εκανε 6 αυγουλακια (θα ηταν 7 αλλα για καποιο λογο το ενα το βρικα σπασμενο κ μισο μεσα στην φωλια) και σε 4-5 ημερες περιμενω να αρχισει η εκκολαψη!

----------


## serafeim

Τελεία νέα και ευχάριστα άντε και στο κλαρί....

----------


## Asmodeus

Kαλησπερα παιδια.

εχω ενα προβλημα που 1η φορα αντιμετωπιζω. απο χθες το ζευγαρι που εχει τα 2 μικρα ,20 ημερων, ειναι στα μαχαιρια με αποτελεσμα να αποκτησει μια πληγη ο αρσενικος στο κεφαλι κ στη μυτη , ευτηχως τιποτα σοβαρο. σημερα εβαλα το χωρισμα στη ζευγαρωστρα για να μην χειροτερευσει η κατασταση και αφησα τα μικρα με την μανα . γιατι τσακωνοντε ετσι ξαφνικα τοσο εντονα? ειχε κανεις παρομοια εμπειρια?

----------


## serafeim

Ο αρσενικός θέλει να ξαναζευγαρωσει και η ζήλεια τον κάνει επιθετικό αν παρατηρήσεις θα δεις ότι προσπαθεί ν; μπει στην φωλιά καλά έκανες που τον χρυσές και αμα δεν έχουν κάνει δεύτερη γεννά θα πρέπει να καθαρίσει την φωλιά και π;λι για ζευγαρώμα......

----------


## Asmodeus

> Ο αρσενικός θέλει να ξαναζευγαρωσει και η ζήλεια τον κάνει επιθετικό αν παρατηρήσεις θα δεις ότι προσπαθεί ν; μπει στην φωλιά καλά έκανες που τον χρυσές και αμα δεν έχουν κάνει δεύτερη γεννά θα πρέπει να καθαρίσει την φωλιά και π;λι για ζευγαρώμα......


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ , και εγω αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου .

Α , και το 2ο ζευγαρακι αποκτησε κι αυτο ενα μωρακι!!!

Τα δικα σου πως πανε? (Βαλε καμια φωτο , εγω θα βαλω οπου να ναι!!)

----------


## serafeim

Θα βάλω θα βάλω είμαι φαντάρος την άλλη παρασκευή περνώ άδεια θα εχω μπόλικο φωτορεπόρτερ θα τα δεις!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

> Θα βάλω θα βάλω είμαι φαντάρος την άλλη παρασκευή περνώ άδεια θα εχω μπόλικο φωτορεπόρτερ θα τα δεις!!!


Αντε καλος πολιτης !!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστώ αλλά περιμένουμε τα μπομπιρακια σου φωτογραφίες

----------


## Asmodeus

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά περιμένουμε τα μπομπιρακια σου φωτογραφίες


Απο το ενα ζευγαρι 40 ημερων και πολυ μεγαλοσωμα! (Περηφανεια γι'αυτα τα 2!!!)







Και απο το αλλο ζευγαρι τα μικρακια 20 ημερων περιπου!









Τα δικα σου θα μας τα δειξεις Σεραφειμ???

----------


## mitsman

Πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφα τα δικα σου μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!
να δες εχω κανει και θεμα...

----------


## Asmodeus

> πανεμορφα τα δικα σου μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!
> να δες εχω κανει και θεμα...


Πανεμορφα !!! Συγχαρητιρια για την εκτροφη σου . Πολυ ομορφα μικρακια!!! Αν ησουν πιο κοντα στην Αθηνα ισως να μπορουσα να σου φτιαξω μια φωλιτσα ετσι ωστε τα νεα μικρακια που θα βγαλεις να μην στρημοχνωντε τοσο!! 

Το ζευγαρακι σου ειναι Αλμπινο με τι ???

----------


## serafeim

ειανι με αρχεγονο πρασινο δεν ξερω γιατι βγηκαν ολα διαφορετικο και ειδικα το light blue, το λουτινο και το olive δεν περιμενα να βγουν!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

> ειανι με αρχεγονο πρασινο δεν ξερω γιατι βγηκαν ολα διαφορετικο και ειδικα το light blue, το λουτινο και το olive δεν περιμενα να βγουν!!!


Το ασπρο κ το κιτρινο εχουν κοκκινα ματια? 

Εδω εμενα με αρχεγονο πρασσινο και γαλαζιο εβγαλα dilute  ::

----------


## serafeim

Ναι κόκκινα λουτίνο αλμπινο είναι...
Τελικά όσα άρθρα διάβαζα για τα μπάτζιο με ένα ζευγάρι βγήκαν νοκ άουτ... Ότι γονίδια έχουν τα αρσενικα και τα θηλυκα είναι 50-50 να βγουν νεοσσοι με του αρσενικού να υπερέχουν ελάχιστα... Εγώ τουλάχιστον;ιστον αυτό παρατήρησα..

----------


## Asmodeus

> Ναι κόκκινα λουτίνο αλμπινο είναι...
> Τελικά όσα άρθρα διάβαζα για τα μπάτζιο με ένα ζευγάρι βγήκαν νοκ άουτ... Ότι γονίδια έχουν τα αρσενικα και τα θηλυκα είναι 50-50 να βγουν νεοσσοι με του αρσενικού να υπερέχουν ελάχιστα... Εγώ τουλάχιστον;ιστον αυτό παρατήρησα..


Αυτο που ισχυει μετα απο αρκετα αρθρα που εχω διαβασει ειναι οτι η πρασσινη χρωματικη ομαδα υπερτερει της μπλε γενετικα και για να βγουν της μπλε πουλια (αλμπινο κλπ) με αναμεικτο ζευγαρι (πχ οπως το δικο σου αρχεγονο πρασσινο με αλμπινο) πρεπει ο ενας γονιος του πρασσινου να ηταν απο την μπλε ομαδα.

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ας είναι ότι θέλει εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να είναι καλά και όταν καινούριος βγάζουν νεοσσούς να είμαι εκεί και να τα βοηθώ σ αυτην την δύσκολο περίοδο... Αμα είναι να ανταλλάξουμε μικρα να αλλάξουμε αίματα :winky:

----------


## Asmodeus

> Δεν ας είναι ότι θέλει εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να είναι καλά και όταν καινούριος βγάζουν νεοσσούς να είμαι εκεί και να τα βοηθώ σ αυτην την δύσκολο περίοδο... Αμα είναι να ανταλλάξουμε μικρα να αλλάξουμε αίματα




Nαι γιατι οχι? Απλα λογω αποστασης δεν ξερω πως θα γινει γιατι δεν μπορω να ερθω Λαμια  ::  . To albino σου τι ειναι? Αρσενικο η θυληκο ? Εμενα τα λουτινακια πρεπει να'ναι 1+1

----------


## serafeim

Το αλμπινο αρσενικό βασικα ήταν το μόνο που κελαηδούν αλλά τώρα άρχισαν όλα αλλά αν πιάσουμε χαλίνο είναι το μόνο αρσενικό μπορώ να ερθω αθήνα αλλά το εχω πει και το λέω συνέχεια μέχρι αγιο αντώνιο ξέρω να πηγαίνω...
Λέω αυτην την γεννά να την κρατήσω τώρα κλωσσαει πέντε αυγά το πέμπτο το έκανε σήμερα αυτην λέω να ανταλλάξουμε αν είναι και θες και σου αρέσουν οι χρωματισμοί... Η πρώτη γεννά είναι γουρι γερο να είναι πάντα το ζευγάρι μου...

----------


## Asmodeus

> Το αλμπινο αρσενικό βασικα ήταν το μόνο που κελαηδούν αλλά τώρα άρχισαν όλα αλλά αν πιάσουμε χαλίνο είναι το μόνο αρσενικό μπορώ να ερθω αθήνα αλλά το εχω πει και το λέω συνέχεια μέχρι αγιο αντώνιο ξέρω να πηγαίνω...
> Λέω αυτην την γεννά να την κρατήσω τώρα κλωσσαει πέντε αυγά το πέμπτο το έκανε σήμερα αυτην λέω να ανταλλάξουμε αν είναι και θες και σου αρέσουν οι χρωματισμοί... Η πρώτη γεννά είναι γουρι γερο να είναι πάντα το ζευγάρι μου...


1η γεννα 4 μικρα? Αντε παντα τετοια! Οταν με το καλο βγουν τα νεα τα ξαναλεμε!!!

----------


## serafeim

Εε θα τα ξαναπούμε και θα τα ξαναδούμε...:-)
Εσυ πέντε ζευγάρια δεν είχες; γέννησαν;

----------


## Asmodeus

> Εε θα τα ξαναπούμε και θα τα ξαναδούμε...:-)
> Εσυ πέντε ζευγάρια δεν είχες; γέννησαν;



Τα 2 ζευγαρια γεννησαν κανονικα (2 μικρα λουτινο το ενα και το αλλο τα 3 μικρακια που ειναι στη φωλια)

Στο 1 ζευγαρι εχασα την θυληκια επειδη δεν μπορεσε να κανει τα αυγα , παρολο που ειχε σωστη διατροφη (σπορια,ασβεστιο,βιταμινες στο νερο,αυγα, αυγοτροφη , μηλο) οποτε δεν απεδωσε τιποτα

Στο αλλο ζευγαρακι εχω φωλια κανα μηνα αλλα τιποτα ακομη 

Και στο τελευταιο σημερα εβαλα τη φωλια γιατι ηταν πιο νεαρο σε ηλικια.

----------


## serafeim

Α τελεία ωραία αρ δεν τελείωσαν οι γενιές για εσένα...
Λυπάμαι για την θηλυκια σου ίσως δεν έλεγε η διατροφή... Ήταν η πρώτη της φορά;

----------


## Asmodeus

> Α τελεία ωραία αρ δεν τελείωσαν οι γενιές για εσένα...
> Λυπάμαι για την θηλυκια σου ίσως δεν έλεγε η διατροφή... Ήταν η πρώτη της φορά;


Ναι 1η της γεννα ηατν

----------


## serafeim

Αν έτρωγε αυγό παράξενο αλλά αφού ήταν η πρώτη τότε αλλζουν τα πράγματα...

----------

